# Puyallup Fair



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Harder Goats had a very good day at the fair. Our junior doe HRDR 401K Hope Reloaded was Overall Grand Champion! Also, the Crossroad ladies did very well.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome :thumb: Congratulations all around :woohoo:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tim is that you in the green ? 
Im guessing yes , cause look how Hope is looking up at you , like "I did good , right dad"


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Tim is that you in the green ?
> Im guessing yes , cause look how Hope is looking up at you , like "I did good , right dad"


You are very observant, Laura. I had several other pictures to choose from and she is doing the same there too. I think she might have even been eyeing me in the the one picture where she is walking. Her mother would do the same thing while she was in the ring with someone else showing her and me outside the ring. Her mother would even talk to me. Goats are weird. Ha.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha , yeah she does look like she sees you , they know their dad  
Too funny with her momma talking to you , thats cute , not weird , lol...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So did you sell hope reloaded or was someone showing her for you? I love her and her dam. Good job to you all the goats look great and people also.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is so breathtaking! Congrats again! I love that picture of Dandi.  Can I steal it? The one I have was at a different angle.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She is so breathtaking! Congrats again! I love that picture of Dandi.  Can I steal it? The one I have was at a different angle.


Of course you can. 
Congrats to you too, Victoria. I had to get to work, but I heard you got Reserve Overall with Socks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You all did awesome!:dance::thumbup::thumbup:

We didn't do well at all but somebody has to be in back of a class. I had a wonderful time & learned a whole lot!

Here is Rose. I always knew there was something odd about her but judge explained it. Her front legs are not tied in correctly; she does not stand square & never saw it before!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

IMO all of you walked away winners , some with ribbons , placements , points , and new learning experiences 

What do i know about any of this , but Nancy , can Rose's shortcomings , be corrected with breeding to the right buck ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim. Roxi (Socks) took Junior Reserve. MADI D432 (belted yearling) was Overall Reserve.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> IMO all of you walked away winners , some with ribbons , placements , points , and new learning experiences
> 
> What do i know about any of this , but Nancy , can Rose's shortcomings , be corrected with breeding to the right buck ?


 Possibly, however no one else is built like her.
One young doe from different lines has loose/ broken shoulders. Her dam had it slightly. When bred back to her own sire it was glaring now that it was pointed out. The strengths & weaknesses in her case magnified. Elsewise a real nice package. I might keep her & breed to our new buck simply to find out if he corrects shoulders.
It has taken me a long time to see things & finally cull for repeated faults. I am a slow learner.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cool Good job.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful color in your herd! Congratulations! So happy for you guys!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Congrats!!! I absolutely love these pics, beautiful people and goats


----------

